# My shocking revelation: I'm tempted to buy the WiiU



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

I know right? WTF has happened to KE?! 

But seriously, my views on Nintendo haven't changed at all. I think they're crazy for not making games for popular smartphones and tablets (note it doesn't have to be straight ports, imagine what Ninty's gaming production value could bring to new IP using touch screen or movement!) and that they will be out of the hardware biz within a decade.

All that aside I really like the idea of playing Mario Kart 8! 

So...considering getting a WiU just as one last huzzah for a company that is a big part of my gaming history...any other games on it worth getting? Can you port over all the downloaded old skool games you got on the Wii?


----------



## Callum91 (May 31, 2014)

Pikmin 3, Zelda Wind Waker HD, Mario 3D World and Mario kart 8 are probably the best games for the Wii U right now.


----------



## fen_boy (May 31, 2014)

Mario kart 8 is great fun. If you get it now and register it you can get another game for free.


----------



## Callum91 (May 31, 2014)

Get Pikmin 3 for free!

Edit: Wait no! Zelda!


----------



## chriswill (May 31, 2014)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 31, 2014)

You're not allowed one now.


----------



## chriswill (May 31, 2014)

I picked mine up today 

4 player Mario Kart has resulted in squeals of joy all around (8 and 5 plus me and a mate 35 and 28) plus the online is good too

Just having a quick blast of 4 player 3D Land before bed and that seems to be having the same effect. So far, So good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

chriswill said:


>



It's totally your fucking fault.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

Any idea about porting over content from a Wii? Really would love to keep all those old SNES and NES games on the new system rather than having two different systems...


----------



## chriswill (May 31, 2014)

I have to admit that if it wasn't for the nippers I'd probably not have bothered. I got all caught up in the next gen war and forgot how good nintendo are at making games.

I can leave the eldest on the Wii U not having to worry he'll pop watchdogs in and start tossing hand grenades into crowds of people 

I'm almost certain you can move stuff across, never had an original Wii though so dont quote me


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 is one of the best games of all time! Soooooooooo much fun!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2014)

Hell, look at me earlier today having fun as a pink toadstool girl riding a giant eel and throwing tortoise shells and owning the evil Wario


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2014)

And here's a screenshot I took playing Super Mario 3D World. Just look at it!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 31, 2014)

He's still not allowed one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2014)

Sounds like a few Urbs have one now, will have to set up a little Mari Kart tournament!


----------



## chriswill (May 31, 2014)

I'm game as a badger


----------



## Ax^ (May 31, 2014)

zelda wind talkers whilst it is one of the worse zelda game it does have this


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Hell, look at me earlier today having fun as a pink toadstool girl riding a giant eel and throwing tortoise shells and owning the evil Wario




Haha! So you can record gameplay and upload it to YouTube?



mwgdrwg said:


> And here's a screenshot I took playing Super Mario 3D World. Just look at it!
> 
> View attachment 54877



Very bright!



mwgdrwg said:


> Sounds like a few Urbs have one now, will have to set up a little Mari Kart tournament!



Have they sorted that god awful friends code crap out? Btw, didn't you have a Wii, can you port content across?


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 31, 2014)

Yeah, upload straight to YouTube from Mario Kart, there's also mariokart.tv Everything carries over. But to access them you select the Wii channel and get taken to the old SD Wii interface which is a bot jarring. Not perfect, but you get to keep and play your purchased games exactly like it was when you had yhem on Wii.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2014)

Ah cool, so no pay again, very good to know!


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2014)

What the fuck have you done with kid eternity?   Give him back you bastard.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2014)

Blame chriswill's it's all his fault.


----------



## yield (Jun 1, 2014)

The Wonderful 101 is good too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 2, 2014)

Apart from Mario Kart which is great fun I tend to find Nintendo games a bit meh.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting one when the price is right. Ideally around Christmas. My son will be 5 then and ready to move on from the ipad to bigger things.


----------

